# Las Vegas show recommendation



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2012)

If you're going to be here any time soon and looking for a good show, we saw a great one last night at the Riviera:  The Society of Seven w/Jasmine Trias.  Wow, what talented performers! There's a new young guy who sounds just like Josh Grobin. He and Jasmine sang "The Prayer" and it sounded like Josh & Celine singing.  

Every singer/musician is outstanding and they cover lots of great songs and singers.  I highly recommend it--it is as good as or better than any other show I've seen here.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 4, 2012)

Karen, do you know if the tickets are available at a discount?  We went to tix tonight, last week and they weren't selling tickets for the show yet.  We'd like to go, but don't want to spend full fare.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Sep 4, 2012)

I go to Vegas quite frequently.  (In fact, I just came back from my 3rd trip this year on Sunday).

I've seen...

Blue Man Group
Phantom
Cirque Du Soleil "O"
Cirque Du Soleil "Mystere"
Cirque Du Soleil "Love"
Jersey Boys
Mac King Comedy Magic Show
Holly Madison's Peep Show
Steve Wyric Magic (Planet Hollywood)
The Magic of Rick Thomas

I must have seen some other shows too but I can't remember...

Out of everything,
I enjoyed Jersey Boys the best. (Story of Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons). I watched this at Venetian/Palazzo before the show moved to Paris.

In terms of value, Mac King Comedy Magic at Harrah's was great. I bought the cheapest tickets at the half price ticket booth and then tipped the door man (i forgot his name but it looks like he's been there for a long time) and he escorted us to VIP seats front row. My wife even got pulled up on stage lol.

The tip trick also worked for Jersey Boys at Venetian and Peep Show (Planet Hollywood) 

I would check out a Cirque Show if you've never seen one. I liked O and Mystere better than Love.

I would like to watch KA one day.

Let me know if you have any questions about the shows


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Sep 4, 2012)

Karen G said:


> If you're going to be here any time soon and looking for a good show, we saw a great one last night at the Riviera:  The Society of Seven w/Jasmine Trias.  Wow, what talented performers! There's a new young guy who sounds just like Josh Grobin. He and Jasmine sang "The Prayer" and it sounded like Josh & Celine singing.
> 
> Every singer/musician is outstanding and they cover lots of great songs and singers.  I highly recommend it--it is as good as or better than any other show I've seen here.



That's great. There's some really talented performers in Vegas.
how much were the tix?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2012)

badbeatjackpot said:


> That's great. There's some really talented performers in Vegas.
> how much were the tix?


Here is ticket info.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,
We are trading into Vegas next August. I was wondering if it is customary or disrespectful to give someone a tip in order to get better seats at a show. Obviously, it worked great in your case. Does it help to tip at the front desk to secure a better room? And lastly, how much do you tip?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2012)

susgar said:


> Does it help to tip at the front desk to secure a better room? And lastly, how much do you tip?
> Thanks, Sue


I don't know if it works the same at a timeshare, but it sometimes does help at hotels. Our son is a front desk agent at a hotel here and he's been offered anywhere from $5-$50 for a better view/upgrade. He said $20 is the usual amount.  Try to make your request as pleasantly as possible.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 4, 2012)

First let me apologize for being naive about this. But, If offering $20.00 to gain access to better seats, or a higher floor in a condo, I'm all about it. How do you actually offer the tip?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2012)

susgar said:


> First let me apologize for being naive about this. But, If offering $20.00 to gain access to better seats, or a higher floor in a condo, I'm all about it. How do you actually offer the tip?
> Thanks, Sue


No apology needed! My son tells me often someone will use the "sandwich" method where they present their credit card and ID with a $20 bill folded between them or have the money inside their passport next to their picture. As they give him the passport or cards, they ask if there's anything he can do for them.  With the usher who shows you to your seat in a theater, you can have the money folded in your hand discreetly but so that he can see it when you ask if there are any closer/better seats.


----------



## Pronkster (Sep 4, 2012)

For all who haven't seen him, I think Frankie Moreno at the stratosphere is the best show in Vegas! (Not to be confused with Frank Marino the female impersonator). Amazing talent, singer songwriter, very high energy, always a great show!  We go see him every couple of weeks it's that good.    

Tickets are only $40 and $20 for locals, best deal in Vegas in my opinion.  Check him and his 9 piece band out you won't be sorry.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2012)

*Tips, Shmipps.*




Karen G said:


> With the usher who shows you to your seat in a theater, you can have the money folded in your hand discreetly but so that he can see it when you ask if there are any closer/better seats.


The Chief Of Staff hates that, just hates it -- not only the money but the principle of the thing as well (but definitely the money). 

She's lots happier when the show tickets are for specific reserved seats.  What you pay for is what you get, no gratuity offered or expected. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Sep 4, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff hates that, just hates it -- not only the money but the principle of the thing as well (but definitely the money).
> 
> She's lots happier when the show tickets are for specific reserved seats.  What you pay for is what you get, no gratuity offered or expected.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Don't worry Alan, the last two shows we saw this summer had reserved seats and they were fine seats.  I simply tip the usher out of courtesy.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 5, 2012)

Pronkster said:


> For all who haven't seen him, I think Frankie Moreno at the stratosphere is the best show in Vegas! (Not to be confused with Frank Marino the female impersonator). Amazing talent, singer songwriter, very high energy, always a great show!  We go see him every couple of weeks it's that good.
> 
> Tickets are only $40 and $20 for locals, best deal in Vegas in my opinion.  Check him and his 9 piece band out you won't be sorry.





He has always been one of my favorites.  I saw him almost 20 yrs the first time in a small lounge. He looks like Ricky Nelson & is so talented!! I am hoping to come in April & I can't wait to see him.   shaggy


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 5, 2012)

You saw him at the little lounge at Orleans.  With Jerry and me, and Bruce and Patricia, and Kurt and Kathy, and a lot of other people (renewal of vows).  And it only *seems* like 20 years ago.  It was 2002.  Unless you saw him before that...

Fern



shagnut said:


> He has always been one of my favorites.  I saw him almost 20 yrs the first time in a small lounge. He looks like Ricky Nelson & is so talented!! I am hoping to come in April & I can't wait to see him.   shaggy


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Sep 11, 2012)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> We are trading into Vegas next August. I was wondering if it is customary or disrespectful to give someone a tip in order to get better seats at a show. Obviously, it worked great in your case. Does it help to tip at the front desk to secure a better room? And lastly, how much do you tip?
> Thanks, Sue



I've done the $20 tip at hotels with success (usually higher floor with a strip view). (Done at Wynn, Paris)
At Caesar's we got an upgrade to from the cheapest room to a deluxe room with 2 bathrooms.

As for timeshares, I haven't tried at MGC as I have been lucky to get good rooms just by asking (high floor strip view).

At Polo Villas, I gave them a 20 during check in and asked for a nice room and they gave me high floor with strip view.

As for how to do it, I usually give the $20 to the employee along with my ID/Credit Card upon check in and ask if I could get an upgrade.

Because we already know we have a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom etc with timesharing, I now just ask for a high floor with a nice view.

With respect to shows, I slip money to the usher along with my tickets when we are looking for our seat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Outstanding Las Vegas Entertainment.*

During a timeshare week in Las Vegas earlier this month, we took in the Terry Fator show (again), plus Frank Moreno's show at the Stratosphere, the "V" variety show at Planet Hollywood, the Popovich Pet Comedy Circus (Planet Hollywood), & the Society Of Seven (Riviera).  

All of'm were good & Terry Fator's was great -- impossible to overpraise. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> During a timeshare week in Las Vegas earlier this month, we took in the Terry Fator show (again), plus Frank Moreno's show at the Stratosphere, the "V" variety show at Planet Hollywood, the Popovich Pet Comedy Circus (Planet Hollywood), & the Society Of Six (Riviera).
> 
> All of'm were good & Terry Fator's was great -- impossible to overpraise.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I agree with you--all are great shows. Just to clarify, the show at the Riviera is the Society of Seven, and I highly recommend it.  The Hawaiian group has been around for years and the female member of the troup in Las Vegas is Jasmine Trias, who was an American Idol finalist a few years ago. She does an amazing job, and so do all the guys in the group.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Right You Are.*




Karen G said:


> Just to clarify, the show at the Riviera is the Society of Seven, and I highly recommend it.


That's what I meant.  

(Corrected in previous entry.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2012)

We went to see Frankie Moreno last night.  Tickets are still $40. per person, $20. for locals.  Show sells out, so get tickets before the last minute.  If you want to sit up front, VIP Tickets are only $10. more.

Frankie is everything Pronkster said and more.  We were right at the edge of the stage, and Frankie sang directly to Irene and shook his beautiful butt at her.  She is now in love   He's a young guy, mid 30's, I think, but his act is very "old school" with the orchestra, presentation, etc.  He played piano (even facing away from it with his hands behind his back), guitar, and harmonica during the show we went to.  

If you only see one show, this should be it.  It would be a bargain at twice the price.  

Fern



Pronkster said:


> For all who haven't seen him, I think Frankie Moreno at the stratosphere is the best show in Vegas! (Not to be confused with Frank Marino the female impersonator). Amazing talent, singer songwriter, very high energy, always a great show!  We go see him every couple of weeks it's that good.
> 
> Tickets are only $40 and $20 for locals, best deal in Vegas in my opinion.  Check him and his 9 piece band out you won't be sorry.


----------



## Pronkster (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so glad glad you enjoyed the show Fern!  You are absolutely right, it is hard not to like at any price.  I hope you saw him on Dancing With The Stars a couple of weeks ago, as usual an amazing performance.  If you missed it you can find it on YouTube.  I follow his fan page on Facebook and it seems that since the DWTS show he is selling out most nights,  it is no wonder.  I'm sure that ticket prices won't stay this reasonable for long!  

We are going to the show tonight as a matter of fact!  Haven't gone in at least a few weeks, far too long .


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any additonal recommendation for two ole' men?  We are going to be in LV in January and our wifes are going to see Celine, but it was a little steep for my fraternity brother (from the late 60's) and me.  So we are looking at options for us.

We are going to try to work in Frankie Moreno one night.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 25, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Any additonal recommendation for two ole' men?. . . (from the late 60's)


Gordie Brown at the Golden Nugget, Society of Seven at the Riviera, Rich Little's show "Jimmy Stewart and Friends" at the LVH


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 25, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Any additonal recommendation for two ole' men?  We are going to be in LV in January and our wifes are going to see Celine, but it was a little steep for my fraternity brother (from the late 60's) and me.  So we are looking at options for us.
> 
> We are going to try to work in Frankie Moreno one night.



Not exactly a show reco but there is the worlds largest classic car collection at IP, it's eight bux seniors.  For when the wives go shopping 

Full disclosure - I am an auto museum docent here in CA.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you a Docent at the car museum at Blackhawk?  I've been there.  I've also been to the Towe Ford Museum in Sacramento, Harrah's Collection in Reno, as well as the one at IP,, of course.  There also used to be a private one on Oquendo in LV, if I can find more info on it, I'll edit my post.

I can't find the one on Oquendo, so it must not be open to the public any more.  But how about the Shelby Auto Collection? It is North of town near the Motor Speedway.

Fern



SmithOp said:


> Not exactly a show reco but there is the worlds largest classic car collection at IP, it's eight bux seniors.  For when the wives go shopping
> 
> Full disclosure - I am an auto museum docent here in CA.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree with Karen on Gordie Brown for sure.  If the price is OK, Terry Fator is wonderful.  Check out South Point Casino a few weeks before you go, their shows are always reasonable.  Maybe there will be something at Orleans that you will like, too, and most of their shows are reasonable.  There is not a bad seat in either place.  

Fern



riverdees05 said:


> Any additonal recommendation for two ole' men?  We are going to be in LV in January and our wifes are going to see Celine, but it was a little steep for my fraternity brother (from the late 60's) and me.  So we are looking at options for us.
> 
> We are going to try to work in Frankie Moreno one night.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Are you a Docent at the car museum at Blackhawk?  I've been there.  I've also been to the Towe Ford Museum in Sacramento, Harrah's Collection in Reno, as well as the one at IP,, of course.  There also used to be a private one on Oquendo in LV, if I can find more info on it, I'll edit my post.
> 
> I can't find the one on Oquendo, so it must not be open to the public any more.  But how about the Shelby Auto Collection? It is North of town near the Motor Speedway.
> 
> Fern



I am a docent at CA Auto Museum in Sacramento (formerly Towe).  I just started in Jan and completed training in May, we had private tours during training at Blackhawk, Reno, and Truck/Ag in Woodland.  My favorite class was the Model T tuneup and drive, the museum has a 1914 T driver, we all had a go.

I didn't have a car in Vegas so couldn't get out of town, only there for weddings, but enjoyed the IP collection when I stayed at Flamingo.

On my list of must see is the Mullin in Oxnard, I love the Art Deco period.
http://www.mullinautomotivemuseum.com/

I'll probably go on this trip from my museum.
http://www.calautomuseum.org/html/trips.html


----------



## Pronkster (Oct 26, 2012)

The lounge shows at Green Valley Ranch are also great! Especially the Lon Bronson Band which is there every Friday night.  And best of all there I no cover or drink requirement. This is a band made up of show musicians from all over town that get together and put on an awesome show week after week.  It starts around 10:30 and goes a little past midnight usually.

They have a great horn section, several guitars, drums, and usually an electric violin and do almost all oldies. And the singers are excellent also.  

Michael Grimm is there Saturday nights and he has a $5 or $10 cover.  Also very good. We have seen a few other cover type bands there also well worth the trip.  

My husband found free admission tickets to the car museum at the Imperial Palace online this summer. You might try to check and see if you can find those. He said he just did a google search.

Enjoy!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 27, 2012)

We just had a fun night downtown at the El Cortez in the Parlour Bar & Lounge.

Every Friday, Saturday and now Wednesday nights from 6p - 10p they have a free Elvis tribute show, staring John Brooks.  It's a one drink minimum (no cover) and it's a comfy old Vegas style lounge.  If you don't want to sit in the lounge, you can hear the show from the machines nearby.  But inside the lounge gives you that intimate fun feeling. Elvis comes up to the guests and sings to the ladies etc.  

You know right away the guys not Elvis, but he does a pretty good job and sounds quite decent.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2012)

*Another new show recommendation*

Yesterday I got to see a preview show of the Blue Man Group in their new home at the Monte Carlo.  I loved it! There are some extremely creative and fun new elements to the show so even it you've seen them before, this is something different. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 31, 2012)

Loved KA. It's a Cirque du Soleil show at MGM.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 1, 2012)

Terry Fator hands down is the best show on the strip. He is fantastic. You can Youtube him and his performances from America's Got Talent and some of his other performances. Worth every penny as he is so talented and funny.

Blue Man Group is really good as well, just don't sit in first 10 rows - view plus you might get splashed.

Seen most of the Cirque shows - generally good but gets repetitive if you've seen multiple ones. Loses it's wow factor.

One of the best values - Legends in Concert - went years ago, excellent performers and it was only $30 ?

Penn and Teller - terrible
Copperfield - not that good
Bill Cosby - not good
Price is Right - not good

Lance Burton - seen him years ago too - really good show - best "six pack" in town, wish I could borrow them.

Jersey Boys - really good show, very entertaining, good singers


----------



## ricoba (Nov 1, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Terry Fator hands down is the best show on the strip. He is fantastic. You can Youtube him and his performances from America's Got Talent and some of his other performances. Worth every penny as he is so talented and funny.
> 
> Blue Man Group is really good as well, just don't sit in first 10 rows - view plus you might get splashed.
> 
> ...



Lance Burton hasn't been here for a couple of years.  But you are right, his show was really good, especially since he really catered to kids.  Our son was called up on stage and used in one of the tricks once, so that is a good memory for all of us.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 2, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Lance Burton hasn't been here for a couple of years.  But you are right, his show was really good, especially since he really catered to kids.  Our son was called up on stage and used in one of the tricks once, so that is a good memory for all of us.



Really ? I thought I remember his picture still up at the Monte Carlo (?) last year. I just came back a few days ago and I don't remember seeing it now that you mention it. Awesome six pack he carried with him, don't you think ? (Six Pack - Six gorgeous girls who came out of a small suitcase he "carried with him"  - they were all the same height, same portion of body fat, and stunning!!! )


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2012)

*Elvis, Elvis, Elvis....*

...We just can't seem to get enough Elvis recently!

Just last week I posted about the Elvis impersonator at the El Cortez and now I want to share about Trent Carlini and his Elvis show at the LVH (formerly Hilton).

We had wanted to do this show for sometime, but just hadn't done it, then we got an offer for two free tickets and well, duh, who can pass up free? 

This show is in the Shimmer Cabaret, which is a nice smaller lounge/theater venue.  A great venue for a fun more intimate show.

There is no real comparison between the two shows, this is the far superior show.  It is done on a stage, proper lightening and with a full soundtrack and a dancer (Carlini's wife).

The show goes shows Elvis from the 50's in the jacket and pants to Elvis in the white jumpsuit.

Both of the entertainers sound like Elvis, but I think Carlini has a slight edge.

It really was a fun show and even if you pay the price isn't too bad, starting at about $45 per ticket and there really isn't a bad seat since the theater is small.  The VIP seats only get you closer to the stage, but again, from all the seats you are really pretty close and it's a great fun show for all. 

Both shows are fun, but in one you get a guy in a lounge singing like Elvis and in the other you get a guy in a showroom on a stage singing and acting like Elvis.  I would see both again, but for the more typical Vegas type show, see Carlini.  For a good lounge act that is also a lot of fun, see the guy (sorry don't even know his name) at the El Cortez.


----------



## LynnW (Nov 3, 2012)

We enjoyed the Beatles Tribute show on Wed night at Planet Hollywood. Used a groupon so the price was right.

Lynn


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 3, 2012)

Just read in today's paper that Ovation at Green Valley Ranch is closing the end of the month.  That is where Michael Grimm was appearing.  AFAIK, he will still be appearing twice a month in the small venue at Red Rock Resort.

Fern


----------



## swaits (Nov 4, 2012)

Have seen nearly all of the bigger shows over the years. Including every Cirque show except Michael Jackson and Zarkana, which we will see this Christmas. 

My favorites have been KÀ and The Beatles LOVE.

Have seen LOVE twice now, and would pay to see it again. I'm a big fan of the music, and this show is basically about their music, not so much about Cirque acrobats.


----------



## RichardL (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hello Karen*

The shows are the best deal in LV.

My number one is Ka.  I left the show feeling that I had been transported for 2 hours into another dimension.  What an incredible job of imagination to even
come up with such a story and to implement it the way they did.

I am in such awe that I am reluctant to return and somehow loose that feeling.

I don't know how many more years it will be playing but I recommend it to everyone.

I look forward to seeing the new Cirque productions.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hi, Richard*

Another good show is LeReve at the Wynn. Have you seen that one?


----------



## hvsmith2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I go to Vegas generally once a year (not with Marriott, and mainly for poker; but sometimes withe the family).

I loved the Blue Man show and would recommend it to anyone who has never seen it.  It's at The Palazzo/Venetian.

The only thing is, you can see it elsewhere in the world so possibly you'd want to use your time to see something that is unique to LV.


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen Criss Angel? If so, what did you think? I have seen him on TV and thouhgt my two sons would love seeing his show. They will be ages 19 and 16 when we go. 
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Karen G (Nov 4, 2012)

hvsmith2 said:


> I loved the Blue Man show and would recommend it to anyone who has never seen it.  It's at The Palazzo/Venetian.


The Blue Man Group has moved to the Monte Carlo and they have revamped their show with lots of new and innovative stuff. It's a whole new show now and worth seeing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## hvsmith2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Karen G said:


> The Blue Man Group has moved to the Monte Carlo and they have revamped their show with lots of new and innovative stuff. It's a whole new show now and worth seeing. I highly recommend it.



Ah sorry about that !  I was in Vegas in June this year just before this change I guess.  Would love to see a new version, so that is great to know for when I go next year.


----------

